# East Texas Fence Post



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well after 4 hours of making blanks last night, I decided I would turn something this morning. A while back a friend brought me some old fence post, one turned out to be Cedar so I cranked out a barrel. I decided to turn the other small piece of post and turns out it is Yellow Heart Pine.. So I went for the challenge and made an insert from it. I gotta tell you as old as this wood was there was enough sap to glue up a model car... Sand a little clean with Acetone Sand alittle clean alittle.. Dint think I will do this again, but it sounds sweet!!!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks great from here and I'm diggin that insert!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very ,very cool, Mate...that old lumber can be a booger to cut.. Seems like the older it is..the harder it gets.. Can't imagine pine holding sap that long...


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Good looking fence post. You could make a call our of a T post.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job as always.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

said it before...Beautiful


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice,as usual I remember when you first started and was doing pens for the ladies at work. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

These calls of yours sure puts them Duck Commanders to shame! Beautiful.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautifully finished too


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kindness!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Thank you all for your kindness!!


It ain't 'kindness', Robert.... *It's pure ENVY !!!!*....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha... Thank you Tuga.. I think it is just good tools, still using my pro pm chisels.. thank you again for helping the wife out on that!!


----------

